#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Γερανογέφυρες - Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά

## SMBD

---

----------


## brutagon

σήμερα μιλούσα με δυο εταιρίες και είναι αρκετά συνεργάσιμοι...σου στέλνουν ότι ζητήσεις

----------


## palex

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους και από εδώ και καλη επιτυχία!

Χρησιμο και απλοποιητικό ειναι και αυτό 
http://civil.eng.buffalo.edu/CIE429/...ads%20-s04.pdf 

Εγω εχω το φυλλάδιο της demag με ολες τις αντιδρασεις ανα τροχο, το οποιο το βρηκα παλιά καπου μεσα στο site της demag αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το ξετρυπώσεις, εκανα και μια αποπειρα να το ανεβασω στα downloads,μαλλον περιμένει για εγκριση!

----------


## lightname

1,35 όλα για ULA, G+0.9 όλα για SLS (πολλές φορές κρίσμο για διαστασιολόγηση)

----------


## brutagon

@rigid_joint

κάνε λίγο υπομονή και την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω μια ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση με παράδειγμα...

εντιτ... 
οφφ...
σόρρυ παίδες που δεν είμαι και τόσο ενεργός αλλά πνίγομαι λίγο
οφφ

----------


## palex

Rigid_Joint,
H γερανογέφυρα σου είναι πολύ μικρη και δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει καμμία επιβάρυνση διατομών λογικά. Μεχρί 10tn παραμένουν (με κατάλληλο στησιμο του μοντελου ώστε να περιορίζεις τους λυγισμους το ασθενους αξονα του υποστυλώματος) συνήθως κρισιμα για διαστασιολόγηση οι *ροπές* του κόμβου υποστυλώματος -ζευκτού οι οποίες προκύπτουν απο το χιόνι ή καποιο συνδυασμό άνεμο με χιόνι. Θα δείς επίσης ότι η ροπή που εισαγουν τα φουρουσια της γερανογερανογεφυρας μπορεί να λειτουργεί και ευεργετικα σε μερικους συνδυασμους και αυτό θελει προσοχή να λυσεις απαραιτήτως και με συνδυασμους χωρίς την γερανογέφυρα μέσα.
Μπορεις να διαβάσεις το κεφαλαιο του Βαγια στο "Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Εργων απο Χάλυβα" σελ304 και στο Σιδηρες Κατασκευές (Τομος ΙΙ)σελ 281 έχει λυμένο παραδειγμα, και τα δύο βιβλία εξαντλούνται στους συνδυασμους των δράσεων τις γερανογέφυρας και όχι στον συνδυασμό τους με τις συνήθης δράσης ανέμου χιονιού όπου μονο το πρωτο γραφεί καποια πραγματα για μη συμμετοχη των κινητων στο σεισμό και συντελεστή 1,35 στις τυχηματικες δράσεις χωρίς να διευκρινίζει αν αναφέρεται στον ανεμο -χιονι που είναι μεταβλητες ή στα φορτία προσκρουσεις στο stop που είναι ο κλασσικός ορισμός στην εννοια "τυχηματικό".
Επίσης στον ευροκώδικά για τις γερανογέφυρες θα βρείς και αναφορά όχι ιδιαίτερα σαφή πάλι για την αλληλεπίδραση με ανεμο - χιονι - πρώτες σελίδες 2-3 αράδες...
Αφού δίαβασα όλα αυτά και με την βοήθεια του dratsiox (ευχαριστώ και πάλι) σε live συζήτηση που έγινε σε αντιστοιχο thread στο αλλο site, (δες το και εκει μαλλον δεν το έχεις εντωπισει) κατεληξα στο απλοποιητικό που λενε και εδω τα παιδιά 1,35 όλα συμμετοχή σε όλους τους συνδυασμόυς αστοχίας και συμμετοχή μονο των μονίμων φορτίων στο σεισμο.
Γενικά κατέληξα στον συμπέρασμα ότι το να υπολογίσεις όλες τις δράσεις της γερανογέφυρας όπως λεει ο ΕC, να φτιαξεις όλους τους συνδυασμους όπως πρεπει αναλογα την ευνοική δράση ή οχι, και να τοποθετησεις την γερανογεφυρα στην δυσμενεστερη θέση αναλογα το μέλος που θελεις να ελεγξεις, υποστύλωμα κορυφη-ποδα- ζευκτό-χιαστα-θεμέλια, συνδέσεις (πολλαπλα αρχεία) ίδιως σε μη τυπικό πλαισιακό φορέα, είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον ή για να το πω και αλλίως δεν αυξάνει τις αμοιβές των στατικων της άδειας.
Τωρα έχω και ασυμμετρο φορέα με δύο πλαισιακά ανόιγματα και δύο γερανογέφυρες (απειροι συνδυασμοι) αλλα ευτυχώς έχω και παταρι απο πανω με πλακα οπότε λίγο επιρεαζεται απο την υπαρξη ή μη των γερανογεφυρων που είναι μικρές.

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

και γω 400 παίρνω (στο h του φουρουσιού )

----------


## palex

Rigid_joint τι συντελέστες βαζεις στους SLS συνδυασμούς σου με τη γερανογεφυρα όλα τα μεταβλητά μαζι με 0,9 ή 1,00?? Οχι οτι αλλαζει πολυ δηλαδή...
-Δεν είναι πολύ αυστηρό το H/400 για να συμπεριλάβεις μαζί και την ανεμοπίεση αφού χωρίς γερανογέφυρα είμαστε στο Η/300, μηπώς το H/400 αφορά μόνο την δράση της γερανογέφυρας????

----------


## palex

Ακόμα πιο χαλαρό ορίο είναι για ορθογωνικά πλαίσια!
Αυτό που λέω είναι γιατί όταν αποδεχόμαστε ενα π.χ ορθογωνικο πλαίσιο μονο για φορτισή ανεμου να εχει Η/150 με το που του βαλουμε την γερανογέφυρα να πηγαίνει στο Η/400 και στο συνδυασμό που έλεγχεις το Η/400 να έχεις και τον ανεμο και την γερανογέφυρα μαζί?
Θα μου πείς τη να κανεις αμα φυσαεί να μην χρησιμοποιείς τη γερανογεφυρα; Πολυ αυστηρα τα όρια παντως και πρέπει να αφορούν την σωστη λειτουργία της γερανογέφυρας μαλλον και όχι τόσο την επιβάρυνση της γερανογέφυρας στο κτίριο!

----------


## palex

Επίσης βλέπω ότι απο την γερανογέφυρα στο SLS συμμετέχουν μόνο το Φ1 και το Φ5.
Και τα δύο δεν δίνουν επιπροσθετες μετακινήσεις εντός του πλαισίου, το Φ1 είναι τα κατακόρυφα μόνιμα φορτία και Φ1~1,10 ενω το Φ5 ειναι φορτιο επιτάχυνσης-επιβράδυνσης στη διαμήκη κατευθυνση και είναι ~1,5. Αλλα στη διαμήκη κατευθυνση εχεις τα χιαστά και γενικά δεν εχεις πρόβλημα μετατοπίσεων ή το μαζεύεις πίο ευκολα.
Οπότε τελικά oi διατομές προκύπτουν ουσιαστικά απο τον άνεμο για SLS Η/400  :Confused:

----------


## palex

thanks κολλησα και εγω στο Η/500 για καποιο λόγο!

----------


## palex

Οχι είναι τελικά όλα μαζί 
Λεεi στον ENV19963-6 αρθρο 2.9 οτι με τον ανεμο για SLS συνδυασμοι όπως στο ΕΝV1991-1-1 και για τις δρασεις τις γερανογεφυρας απο ENV1991-5 (το σημερινό EN1991-3) οπου σου όριζει ότι στο SLS μπαινουν και οι δυναμική συντελεστες την δρασεων Φ1 και Φ5 (και Φ6) δες και το pοst #29

----------


## lightname

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω, ότι η αλλαγή της διατομής δεν γίνεται εξαιτίας της δράσης της γερανογέφυρας, αλλά εξαιτίας του ελέγχου Η/400. Εννοώ ότι αν πάρουμε πχ G+0.9(S+W) (Snow, Wind) με κρίσιμη μετατόπιση Η/400 αντί για Η/150-300, ότι παίρνει ο κάθένας, ούτως ή άλλως θα αλλάξει διατομή στύλων.

Ποια είναι η λογική; Ότι αν φυσάει καθώς δουλεύει η γερανογέφυρα και έχουμε μετατοπίσεις πάνω από το όριο, τότε θα έχουμε φθορές στις τροχιές και στους τροχούς των γερανογεφυρών.

----------


## cna

Αν η γερανογέφυρα λειτουργεί στην Καστοριά δεν μιλάμε για πιθανότητα, μιλάμε για βεβαιότητα των ως άνω συνδυασμών δράσεων.

----------

